# Help with o2 sensors



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

My Engine light came on today but i'm not sure which O2 sensor to replace. Used VCDS to scan and these were the fault codes I got. Thanks.

000310 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S2 
P0136 - 008 - Malfunction in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
 Mileage: 54579 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.05.18
Time: 10:21:53

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1814 /min
Load: 13.3 %
Speed: 24.0 km/h
Temperature: 94.0°C
Temperature: 51.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1020.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.589 V

000313 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S2 
P0139 - 004 - Response too Slow - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 54584 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.05.18
Time: 10:37:27

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1994 /min
Load: 12.9 %
Speed: 37.0 km/h
Temperature: 96.0°C
Temperature: 54.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1020.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.335 V


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Sensor B1 S2 = Passenger side, Post Cat


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

Thanks. Should I just replace it with bosch or denso brand?


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

amanojyaku said:


> Thanks. Should I just replace it with bosch or denso brand?


From what I understand, they're both good brands. Some people run the Denso sensors on the rear with Bosch sensors up front. 

Denso makes a great oxygen sensor from my experience. 

I'm sure others will chime in. :thumbup:


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Do both banks while you are under there. Whats your mileage?

I havent had a rear sensor go bad yet, but one front went bad, and the other side went bad in under a year. 

Rockauto has excellent prices on the direct fit sensor.. whichever brand. I use Bosch. 

(Nerd alert for the following......)

With vcds, you can actually log all 4 oxygen sensors, when you go for a drive, then play them back with vcscope. I did this, and could clearly see one sensor going off on its own when it flaked out.

The Fronts are wideband sensors, and the voltage goes up when the bank is lean. The rears are the older narrowband type, and the voltage drops when lean. Its fun to watch the two banks do their thing. For example, when you floor it, the front sensor voltages bottom out, and the rears go up, and vice versa when you get off the gas and get fuel cut out. Like a little dance of colored graphs. Once you understand the pattern, you can see which sensor is not playing well with the others.


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I only have like about 34,000 miles on the car. Don't really get a chance to drive much except for weekends. I was about to put on my brembo brake kits this weekend but freaking engine light comes on and that set me back. I'll wait until next weekend to put everything on together.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

In for updates. opcorn:


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

Is the sensor with a brown or black connector?

Thanks.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

BOSCH Part # 16383 Heated; Wires: 4; Length (in): 36.2 OE Type - Exact Fit
Downstream Right
* Stocked in outlying warehouse--shipping delayed up to 2 business days	
$119.79


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

DG7Projects said:


> Sensor B1 S2 = Passenger side, Post Cat


aka downstream: right:thumbup:


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info. You're awesome :thumbup:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

amanojyaku said:


> Thanks for the info. You're awesome :thumbup:


No worries. Us 3.2 guys need to stick together. :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^ i know right. there's only a handful


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> ^^ i know right. there's only a handful


Speaking of which, I called AoA and asked for Production numbers on 2006 A3 3.2s

The only information I got is:

1123 3.2q A3s were sold in 2006. 
75 of those were Moro Blue.
23 of those 75 had a beige interior. 

That's all I have. If you guys with 3.2s call AoA and request this information, they will find out for you. I'm thinking of calling them back and getting the entire list for 2006-2009 A3 3.2s broken down by year, and by color. I'll do that in an hour and I'll start a thread when I receive the info. :beer:


EDIT: So I spoke to AoA and they cannot give me any info pertaining to 3.2q production numbers. They would need to speak to you guys individually and find out through your VIN numbers. Give them a call and let's try to find out how many 3.2s were produced in 2006,2007,2008, & 2009, along with the breakdown of each color for each of those years. Their number is 1 800 822 AUDI


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

So today i was able to replace the o2 sensor and clear the error code. Thanks for the help guys. I also try installing the brembo brake kit GT 365mm and it didn't clear with my stock 18" calera rims. I guess i'll have to get new rims. Will post pictures of the brake kit when I get it done later.


----------



## sturm5 (Nov 22, 2006)

*O2 sensor popped out from downpipe, bad threads*

Yesterday while out running at a HPDE I hear this pop and then my exhaust sounds like it blew a hole in it. I pit in cutting my last run session short. Open up the hood to find that the front O2 sensor has come out of its hole. I let the car cool down, reach back to get better look at sensor. The threads on it are Gone, quite gone. From the front of the car, its the downpipe on the left side. I read other comments here about Denso versus Bosch. Rockauto has ACDelco as well. I understand difference between which is front and rear sensor. How do I find out difference between brown and black? I see the two colors on the plug end that attach to the harness. What is the difference between the colors? Do the colors determine left or right? The threads on the pipe seem good. Any one happen to know what the threading is? I want to plug hole until the replacement sensor arrives. Car sounds like some crap can right now. 

my car has 114k miles. 3.2q DSG. stock but for suspension changes 
Should I replace all the O2 sensors? Am I running on borrowed time for them?


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

i would have to tell you to get a vagcom and look up the error codes to find out which one is the one you really need to replace. 

I went to the Bosch website to see what the options are.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

holy crap. thats a new one. 

just follow the wire. black and brown are color code for left/right. the only difference is the wire length and routing. 

plugs for o2 bungs are standard size... try FLAPS 

_Friendly Local Auto Parts Store._


----------



## sturm5 (Nov 22, 2006)

I was told that since its the front O2 that came out that I should not put a plug into the bung else it would mess with the ECU and possibly burn up the CAT. 

Thank you for the clarification on black and brown being for left and right.. Would it be bRown for Right and bLack for Left? 

And wow are those sensors pricy.. upwards of $200 clams each. 

Anyone hear of Walker vs Bosch or Denso


----------



## sturm5 (Nov 22, 2006)

amanojyaku said:


> to get a vagcom and look up the error codes to find out which one is the one you really need to replace.


 no need for a VAGCOM on this problem, I know which O2 sensor is not working. It is the one that is not in the pipe due to the threads being stripped and it falling out. (more like it shot out under force of exhaust)


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

sturm5 said:


> no need for a VAGCOM on this problem, I know which O2 sensor is not working. It is the one that is not in the pipe due to the threads being stripped and it falling out. (more like it shot out under force of exhaust)


 no idea on color code. one is left and one is right. thats all i can remember. just follow the wires. 

ic: pic of stripped threads on sensor please? 

just get bosch. never had an issue. use the bosch number from the rockauto listing, and check ebay for a cheaper price. or try CPI in Beverly, they might not be too bad.


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

Sorry i was reading your post to quick before actually thinking. The o2 sensor that i change was the black connector. If your sitting in the car it would be under the shifter and back couple of inch's. I think your o2 would be the brown connector. 

hope this helps.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

sturm5 said:


> I was told that since its the front O2 that came out that I should not put a plug into the bung else it would mess with the ECU and possibly burn up the CAT.


 You can also unplug the sensor. The ECU will throw a check engine light, but run a default map to avoid messing up the cat. This would let you plug the hole. kgw pointed this out to me when one of mine went bad and was causing misfires. Unplugging it worked great until it got replaced.

#12 - the brown one is the Bank 2, Sensor 1, with the black one being the Bank 1, Sensor 1. They slide into place on the bracket; you can leave the female half in the bracket and just pull the male half off.


----------

